# Identification?



## Vixen (Jun 9, 2007)

Found this picture on my pc in my collection hehe, just wondering what is it? Im pretty sure I found it on APS, but I can't find the thread anymore to check. Im guessing a jungle because of its head shape, but I could be and am most likely wrong lol. Whatever it is its a beautiful python.  Thanks


----------



## horsenz (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big stab in the dark here (I'm no expert) but it looks similar to a pic of a jag I saw recently...*


----------



## yommy (Jun 9, 2007)

awesome looking guy. IMO one hot looking jungle, locale unknown as i don't keep them but some of the jungle here guys would have to be able to narrow it down for sure.


----------



## nvenm8 (Jun 9, 2007)

It is a Cape York Jungle.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 9, 2007)

looks like a coastal jag


----------



## junglemad (Jun 9, 2007)

capey maybe

when u pinch people's pics you should save them under the person's name


----------



## Vincent (Jun 9, 2007)

Delete


----------



## viridis (Jun 9, 2007)

its a jungle from tully, not a cape york coastal / jungle


----------



## Vixen (Jun 9, 2007)

K thanks guys  I'll remove incase the owner gets upset. Thanks for the input 

Oh, I cant edit it :S nevermind then lol.


----------



## viridis (Jun 10, 2007)

I am the owner, hence why I know what it is.

viridis


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 10, 2007)

oh ok hahaha I was going to say it looks like a capie, but you would know you bred it lol
very nice looking snake though 

cheers Jody


----------

